# roof rack worth it?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

They're definitely worth the investment. Also saves your windows from being smashed in if someone wants to steal your stuff.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

we had a rack on the Lancer and now a rack on the Scoobie. Couldn't live without it. Get a good locking rack and you'll keep the honest people honest. 

We have have the full Yakima system and have been very happy and all the locks are on one key.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

You can get some racks for pretty cheap if you look around. If you are going to spend the money though might as well buy Yakima... they have a nice low profile to cut down on wind resistance


----------



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

ok sounds like the rack is def. worth the price. i was looking at yakima as lisevolution was saying..

but what about thule? they any good?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I use Thule Racks with a 4 board carrier. The system is just as slick as the Yakima one. The lock down system for the racks to the vehicle is slick and reliable. 

As far as Yaks go. They have been a reliable company for years, but don't buy used Yakima's. They had a couple of season where the rack would blow apart on your vehicle. Even if everything was secure. They were excellent about replacing the racks and any gear that was damaged as a result. It is still something better avoided. Imagine your snowboard going through someone's windshield to get an idea of what I am talking about. They have since fixed the problem on their new racks from what I understand. So you should have no worries there. 

Overall, I do like the Thule system better, that is why I went with it. Their really isn't much of a price difference between the two systems.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> I use Thule Racks with a 4 board carrier. The system is just as slick as the Yakima one. The lock down system for the racks to the vehicle is slick and reliable.
> 
> As far as Yaks go. They have been a reliable company for years, but don't buy used Yakima's. They had a couple of season where the rack would blow apart on your vehicle. Even if everything was secure. They were excellent about replacing the racks and any gear that was damaged as a result. It is still something better avoided. Imagine your snowboard going through someone's windshield to get an idea of what I am talking about. They have since fixed the problem on their new racks from what I understand. So you should have no worries there.
> 
> Overall, I do like the Thule system better, that is why I went with it. Their really isn't much of a price difference between the two systems.


Well shit... I bought a used PowderHound 4-board carrier last year. I didn't have any issues on a 7 hour drive and back again, with 2 boards and a pair of skis in there.
But that does worry me a bit... :\
The original owner replaced them only cause he got himself a box.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a Thule 4-board carrier. It was only around $100. I thought it was a pretty good investment. I always go up with 2 or more people so it was necessary to get a 4 board carrier since 3+ boards wouldn't fit into my SUV and allow people to sit comfortably.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm looking to get one but i was kinda worried if its bad for the board at all.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

If you don't want flying rocks and stuff to damage your board, get a box.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I know what you're saying. If you can afford a rack, go for it...it's def worth it. Or maybe see if you can get some of the people bumming rides off you to chip in to the ski rack fund...call it a Christmas gift or whatever.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> I know what you're saying. If you can afford a rack, go for it...it's def worth it. Or maybe see if you can get some of the people bumming rides off you to chip in to the ski rack fund...call it a Christmas gift or whatever.


I'm in the same boat. Usually its just me and my girl going boarding so no need to get a rack, but a couple of friends are getting into the sport as well. I can take anyone else along because of the space 2 boards take up at the back.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

for me, using a rack stops my car getting full of melting snow at the end of the day which, in turn, causes annoying condensation.

alasdair


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I like my ghetto old school rack for free, locks don't work but they look like they do and can hold 4 boards and 2 sets of skis. Hey if you're in an accident you don't want boards flying around inside and just the normal wear and tear of the interior of the car/truck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

When I had my Jeep (RIP) I had a rack on it which was great when I had more than 2 people going with me, but most of the time I'd just chuck em in the back and keep one of the back seats down. Plenty of room for me, passenger up front and one guy in the back. The only thing that stinks about a rack is the amount of crap kicked up from the road that gets plastered on the bottom of the board, especially in the spring when it gets melty.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

rack it. they hold a decent value when/if you choose to resell it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

There was an Inno rack on Tramdock last night for $75, and looks like it's still the same price on Backcountry Outlet, so there are deals to be had.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

I got the Yakima fatcat 6 from Amazon.com











Also purchased the locks for it....just in case...


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

So I am thinking of buying the Yakima Big Snowhound (4 board) for my Jeep Grand Cherokee....it looks a lot like the pictures posted above. Anyone got thoughts on Yak vs. Thule? I was looking at both at REI and just liked the Yak a little better.

Did the universal mounts on the rack posted above work well? How was the install?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

I used the Yakima universal mounts on my Subaru and they worked fine. Took me about 15 minutes to figure out how to install and it was a piece of cake, I did it in the dark with just a street light easily. However, they seemed to slowly vibrate loose after driving for a while, but using some Loctite and lock nuts (I think that's the word) fixed the problem.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

desklamp said:


> I used the Yakima universal mounts on my Subaru and they worked fine. Took me about 15 minutes to figure out how to install and it was a piece of cake, I did it in the dark with just a street light easily. However, they seemed to slowly vibrate loose after driving for a while, but using some Loctite and lock nuts (I think that's the word) fixed the problem.


good to know...thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

No problem w/ universal mounts. All tools needed came w/ racks (allen wrench)....Was a pretty straight forward install. Main reason I picked Yak. over thule was reviews, appearance, and the overall look of build quality.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Karma said:


> Main reason I picked Yak. over thule was reviews, appearance, and the overall look of build quality.


I agree based on messing with them at REI. I have read that the Yak is harder to install, but that also means it would be harder for someone to jack...a positive IMO.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Racks hold a lot of value, I'm in the market for a used one myself. A lot out there and I'd estimate they're all about 80% of what they go for retail. I bought a new car and sold my old one with the rack on and I miss having a rack.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Locks are a must.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i dont think this is really a question for us to decided? you know what a roof rack is going to do, you know what a trunk is going to do. do you want to spend 150 and rack it up or no lol?


----------



## Rip and Ship (Nov 29, 2008)

Quick bump

What do you guys do to protect the board while in the rack? Put some cardboard or a towel around the nose of your board while driving?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Rip and Ship said:


> Quick bump
> 
> What do you guys do to protect the board while in the rack? Put some cardboard or a towel around the nose of your board while driving?


Absolutely nothing....


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Rip and Ship said:


> Quick bump
> 
> What do you guys do to protect the board while in the rack? Put some cardboard or a towel around the nose of your board while driving?


I'd suggest a board wrap; something like this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

what holds the most boards? the thule 6 pull top rack, or....? i read that the thule 6 pull top only holds 4 boards, is there anything that holds more?

what about the completely covered ones, anyone got any insight on those? how many boards they hold, etc?


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Saw this one last week. It looked like a permanent fixture. Lockable, too. Gotta admire the guy's innovation. :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

^ HAHAHAHA, some people


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

N~R~G said:


> what holds the most boards? the thule 6 pull top rack, or....? i read that the thule 6 pull top only holds 4 boards, is there anything that holds more?
> 
> what about the completely covered ones, anyone got any insight on those? how many boards they hold, etc?


bumped for an answer.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

Rip and Ship said:


> Quick bump
> 
> What do you guys do to protect the board while in the rack? Put some cardboard or a towel around the nose of your board while driving?


is there anything ghetto i can do to protect the boards?

i don't want to buy 4 sleeves.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

Boards are pretty durable (think of the abuse they take hitting rails, rocks, trees), it would take a real freak incident for any real damage to be caused to a board up a rack. They aren't afraid of water. Any grime that might get on them disappears once you hit the snow. If your still concerned, an enclosed box is the way to go.

After getting a rack for my car I could never go back to folding down the seat and sticking them in the back. The rack is so much more convenient. I bought all of my rack components used, and although the components for the most part do hold their value well, they can be found for cheap (I pieced together a full Thule rack with short roof adapter, a set of Thule 4 board carriers, and two yakima raptors (bike racks) all with keys for about $220). Check craigslist, as well as auto enthusiast boards for your make of vehicle. When searching craigslist be sure not to limit yourself to the searching for snowboard products, racks will often be listed under autos, bikes, etc..


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

i've decided that i'm going to just use Glad ForceFlex garbage bags! thanks guys!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

I found plenty of inexpensive racks on Cragislist & E-Bay. Just make sure that you end up having lock cores / keys and proper mounts with the racks if you can get them. Otherwise, the locks & mounts can run you more than the racks.


----------



## joeyp2003 (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone used the inno rexus rack they had them on tramdock or steep and cheap, yesterday for 50 and costco standard price is set at 75 shipped. Anyone have an opinion on them, great price for what seems like a good rack, never heard about the brand though.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have the four board Inno slider rack carrier. Keep in mind you probably still need a base (thule or yakima mounts and bars) to use them, but the Inno racks I have are quality. I have no reason to believe that their other models are any different.


----------



## joeyp2003 (Jan 8, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> I have the four board Inno slider rack carrier. Keep in mind you probably still need a base (thule or yakima mounts and bars) to use them, but the Inno racks I have are quality. I have no reason to believe that their other models are any different.


well i have a 2010 equinox with the factory cross bars, it shouldn't have a problem fitting. Just not sure if I really need it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

They will probably work with those. Racks make it a lot easier travel wise than throwing your boards in the vehicle with you. Plus it allows a lot more space for friends and gear, if you are concerned with that sort of thing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

I picked up a roof rack this xmas for my snowboard trips. Although expensive, its the best money I've spent. Makes for a really comfortable ride up to the mountain, I can carry up to 4 boards on my car, and it leaves room for bags and such in the back seat and trunk.


----------

